# What has been a truly impactful learning experience for you? I want to know how to truly teach and inspire students.



## tzilla (Mar 16, 2021)

Hey all - please respond if you have a moment. As I've gone through the process of creating an online course, I've reached a phase that I think is critical...I truly want to know the best way to reach students and inspire them and get results. I have assumed that what works for me - over-the-shoulder and in the DAW, watching the process step-by-step...I have assumed that's what works for everyone else, that they will learn the exact process and therefore be able to duplicate the results, that seeing each step and sound and bar and beat will be the roadmap someone needs, will unlock any mystery there is about creating and producing that particular style of music.

I've found that it's fun and rewarding to make the videos, to show the process, to be a bit absurd and irreverent when possible....BUT... I would truly like to know... * What has been a truly impactful learning experience for you?*


----------



## gennadij (Mar 16, 2021)

Giving some context and background that makes me interested to dig deeper by myself. Like some production things: telling it's origins, who made it famous, why it works, does it work in different situation, how it worked with tape&mixer...


----------



## Markrs (Mar 16, 2021)

This is a tricky one, sometimes it is easier to identify what doesn't work for when it comes to learning. For me I hate rote learning, basically repeat until you can't forget it.

I prefer courses that use what our brains are good at, seeing patterns and problem solving. Where a course encourages you to figure things out whilst holding your hand as support.

Another method is revisiting in context, so you learn something, then you move on, then you connect the 2 things you have been taught.

An example of a interactive course that does both of these things is Syntorial, which I find very effective.

Gamification can with well. I use an app called Waay on iOS which tests my musical ability and gives me stars as I improve.

Another method I have seen work is what Guy Michelmore has five with his music theory course. Which is to explain something and then the next video tried to explain the same thing from a different angle or perspective of a student has not initial understood the concept.

Remember students has to pin knowledge to existing knowledge for it to stick so always try to reference back. Don't go to deep in one area, all at once, especially where it becomes hard for the student to keep a sense of context to what they already know. Allow students to move forward and keep it engaging, then revisit topics and then dive deeper but reference previously taught material.


----------



## YuyaoSG (Mar 16, 2021)

It depends. 
For beginner students, they usually don't know what they want and they only have a vague impression in their mind. So, the best way is to give students assignments, just tell them if you follow my step, you will improve your skills.
For the advanced students. They know what they want (sometimes they don't know) So, giving some special training will be good.


----------



## NekujaK (Mar 17, 2021)

The most satisfying learning experiences for me are those that enable me to demonstrate tangible progress and understanding along the way. It might be something little, but if it's something new I can do (or know) that I wasn't able to previously, then my time was well spent and I'll be eager to learn more.

Basically, a meaningful learning experience should be like a series of small victories that all contribute to a final knowledge goal. This is accomplished by breaking down big learning concepts into small achievable chunks that have their own intrinsic knowledge value.

At least that's what works for me...


----------



## tzilla (Mar 17, 2021)

Great responses, thank you!!!!


----------



## sailenox (Mar 18, 2021)

I got my best advise years ago. There was a day for interested people at a music university. I was there and i met a sound engineer; he worked for people like Freddie Mercury when he was in Munich. I talked to him and i also showed him some of my compostions/productions. I was totally convinced by myself and i (really) expected he would say something like this:"You are one of the best musician i ever met, your skills are absolutly groundbreaking". But he didn't. He said to me:"This totaly sounds like John Williams or any 80s song from a synthpop band. You're not unique. You will never pass the entrance exam." I was shocked. But from today's view I am so happy that he told me this. I developed my one style and my own sound.


----------



## tzilla (Mar 18, 2021)

sailenox said:


> I got my best advise years ago. There was a day for interested people at a music university. I was there and i met a sound engineer; he worked for people like Freddie Mercury when he was in Munich. I talked to him and i also showed him some of my compostions/productions. I was totally convinced by myself and i (really) expected he would say something like this:"You are one of the best musician i ever met, your skills are absolutly groundbreaking". But he didn't. He said to me:"This totaly sounds like John Williams or any 80s song from a synthpop band. You're not unique. You will never pass the entrance exam." I was shocked. But from today's view I am so happy that he told me this. I developed my one style and my own sound.


DAYUM! well, yeah, I had some great periods of growth after feeling like "Oh SH**! I'm not THERE yet!"...and I mean, it was terrifying....but apparently necessary.


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 18, 2021)

I don’t think anyone can go wrong with the lessons of history. The fact is that a music education over more than 200 years now meant a similar approach of addressing the same things we talk about today: Harmony, Melody/Counterpoint, Orchestration, Form, Analysis, Performance etc.

It wasn’t the education that differed, it was the talent and drive of the student. Was this universal approach throughout Europe _inspiring? _Or did it simply cover the bases of an essentially learned discipline? We can all learn the rules of and play baseball (to oversimplify) which guarantees nothing as far as excelling far beyond the average learner. A child that’s inspired by watching his favorite ball player must apply himself to the fundamentals of the game. But does he need further inspiration during the learning process?

We have all had teachers that inspire us to various degrees (or not at all) but I don’t know how much they thought about it as an element or vital ingredient of their teaching process. If the student is properly equipped with the necessary knowledge and skills then he/she will either distinguish themselves or not. Teaching them well seems to be far more important than inspiring them which is the difference between a through understanding of an art or discipline and an emotional state that is at best fleeting.


----------

